# Trolling motor connection questions. Wiring/ batteries



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Guys and Gals,

I just bought a used Minn-Kota Riptide SP 70ln thrust troller to go on my 18ft CC. Is this a good motor? I have 2 batteries now but it's a 12v system. My buddy said Buy new battery make house system stay on 12v and add battery to existing 2nd battery and make a 24v circuit. I think this sound like the best option. I have the space for a 3rd battery. How should I wire this up from the battery thru the hull to the Bow mounted Motor. I have access so that is not the issue. What circuit breakers, fuses switches etc...



Thanks,

Michael L.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

is the trolling motor 12v and you wanna make it 24v? if it was me i would put 2 batteries in but put them on a perko switch that way when one goes dead you can flip the switch and have a fresh battery....may also want to look into a onboard charger so you dont have to take the batteries out to charge them


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

No it's a 24v trolling motor. Charging not really an issue. I park it in my back yard and I have a charger now that i use. I will one day put an on board charger. That is kinda my question. Is there some kind of charger/ battery manager for 2 batteries in parallel (I think) that will manage the connections and circuit breakers?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

why not just run the boat on the 12v and running the trolling motor seperate and just in a inline breaker in trolling motor pos. side?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Make the 24V completely separate of what you have now.



2 new batteries. Min. of Gp 27 DC. batteries. Gp 31's would be better.





Install a 2 bank onboard for those batteries.



OR..... a larger bank charger to handle all the batteries on the boat.



Optium situation would be 4 batteries total.



1 to Start the outboard.

1 to run the house systems.

2 for the TM.





Blue Seas Surface mount 50amp Circuit breaker for the TM.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We just rewired Mitch and Lanes new Sea Pro.. He has a 24 volt trolling motor, what we did was add a dual battery switch and a 3 bank charger, #1 on switch is main engine battery and house, #2 on switch is secondary engine battery and the house, and #1 battery on the 24 volt side of the trolling motor, then the third battery is the second battery on the 24 volt side of the trolling motor, this way he can switch from battery 1 or 2 and still crank the motor or run the house, we also used a make before break switch so he can switch while the engine is running,, hope this isnt to confusing,,


----------

